# Seiki LCD T.V. LC-22G-78 playing mp3s in order



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Seiki LCD T.V. LC-22G-78 playing mp3s in order 

I have Seiki LCD T.V. model LC-22G-78 

It can play mp3s.

I wish to play mp3s in order of sequence
01file.mp3 , 02file.mp3 ,03file.mp3,04file.mp3 to 10file.mp3, 11file.mp3 and up.

At the moment when I click on 01file.mp3 after it plays it doesn't play 02file.mp3 next, but any random number after that.

How can I force the mp3 files to play in ascending numerical order ?

The owner's manual and website are no help. 
Doesn't discuss anything about that.


Thanks.


----------

